# Black Templars Army Sale



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm selling my Black Templars army as listed below. The items for sale are those pictured in the first image (there are less models some of the second photos as there were too many in the lot to show off the detail of the models properly.) I've also stuck up rough prices for the items although please PM me with offers or any questions as I'll definitely consider and any offers and I'll be willing to offer discounts for job lots etc. All models are painted to a fairly high standard and a couple are pro painted, as noted. Any purchased items will be sent to UK addresses first class and this will cost £4 regardless of the size. This post is also insured. I'll post worldwide but please PM me with your location before I can work out postage costs etc. I have paypal to receive payments. The items for sale are as follows:

1) Black Templars Chaplain - Pro Painted (£9)



2) Emperor's Champion - Pro Painted (£9)



3) Black Templars Commander - (£7)

 

4) Black Templars Command Squad - (£16)




5) Black Templars Terminators Combat Squad - (£22)



6) Black Templars Assault Squad - (£14)



7) Black Templars Bikes - (£14)



8) 12 Black Templars Initiates - (£12)



9) 10 Black Templars Neophytes - (£12)



10) Land Speeder - (£10 each or £24 for all three)



11) Rhino - (£12)
12) Razorback, but the turret is missing - (£7)




As I mentioned above, please PM me or post below if you want to make an offer/barter/ask any questions!

thanks for looking

cccp


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very interested in a number of these items


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

The initiates, neophytes, land speeders and razorback have been sold, the rest is still up for sale however. If you're interested please contact me via PM with any other offers!


----------



## Hockeytony99 (Jul 3, 2012)

Any of these still available?


----------



## teamweaver777 (Mar 15, 2013)

What is left for sale? Were are your rough prices listed per ? Thanks!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't check these forums very often and haven't seen the last couple of posts. My apologies.

Since posting the thread I've sold the following to members of the board:

3 landspeeders

10 scouts

razorback

and the 12 intiates

everything else is still available for sale as per the original post. 

If you're interested in any of the remaining items/ want to barter/ would like some more information please contact me via PM rather than post in thread.

Thanks!


----------

